# license plate template



## gtordave (May 27, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get a blank license plate template for Photoshop?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Just did a search on google and found this. Don't know if it will work or not: Google Image Result for http://www.carplateframes.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/blank.111141052_std.jpg


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Here's a few.....

Help Topics - Coastal Business Supplies

Hope this helps.


----------



## scg (Aug 11, 2009)

Go to unisub.com they have a ton of temps....work great in pshop


----------

